# hyperterminal files missing



## netherton (May 7, 2002)

hello,
please can anybody tell me how to update my hyperterminal files or how to reinstall them.i'm using windows 98. thanks.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi,

Click Start > Settings > Control Panel > Add / Remove Programs. 
In Add / Remove Programs click the Windows Setup tab. 
Double-click Communications 
Uncheck the box for HyperTerminal 
Click OK, and then OK again .

Now go back there, and this time _check_ the box for HyperTerminal.
Click OK, and then OK again to install.

Note: You may be asked for your Windows installation disk for this procedure.

Good luck,


----------



## netherton (May 7, 2002)

hello Tony.
thanks for that information.will this stop my screensaver from freezing and going blank.also my toolbar disapears sometimes,
or the screen stays blank and i have to reset it.This 
doesn't happen while I'm working on my comp,only when its left d/loading or idle. Is this a different problem.. thanks...Deb


----------



## netherton (May 7, 2002)

hello 
i have just updated my hyperterminal files and now when i go online i get this Rnaapp message and the internet goes off. 
I have changed my modem setting like its asked me to but still get the message after a few minuites.. help!!
thanks Deb..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This may be a dumb question, but may I ask what you are using hyperterminal for? I only know it as a modem troubleshooting utility (not very easy to use at that), not something you would normally try to connect to the internet with.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Is Winfax (if so which version?), etc. on this rig?


----------



## netherton (May 7, 2002)

hello.
i was updating my hyperterminal because there were files missing and it was effecting my aol. thats why i updated them.cause i was told too.however it has not worked as i keep getting cut off cause of another problem.which is Rraannpp or something like that.so i don't know what to do now.also the screen saver keeps freezing or the screen goes blank and the toolbar disapears and i have to reset my comp.who knows whats going on. it has a mind of its own.. Deb


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I don't know what the connection between hyperterminal and AOL is or why you were advised to restore its files, but let's take a basic look at what you have running and see if we can spot any problems there.

Go to Start and run *msinfo32*. Click on Software Environment and Startup Programs. Then click Edit> Select All> Edit> Copy and paste the copied text in a reply.


----------



## netherton (May 7, 2002)

well i was told to update my hyperterminal files because i had a prob with my connection to the net. i have done that but there is no change still the same.
However now i think i might a prob with the memory on my start up files.as i have to update my modem settings every time i come online or restart my comp.
also my screensaver goes off after a few minuets and the screen goes blank and the desktop will not come back up on screen or my toolbar disapears and i have to reset my comp.

anybody got a suggestion as to what it might be. please.

last time i had this problem i lost my start up files. 



THANKS...Deb..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Netherton sent me an e-mail list of her startup program; she is apparently having some problems staying online here with the computer in question.

===================

Restart	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Restart.exe
AOL 7.0 Tray Icon	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\AOL 7.0\aoltray.exe" -check
Reboot	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\Reboot.exe
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check	Startup Group	
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXEiMesh	Startup Group	"C:\Program 
Files\iMesh\Client\iMeshClient.exe" -s
Office Startup	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft 
Office\Office\OSA.EXE" -b
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	Startup Group	"C:\Program 
Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe"
MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program 
Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.ExeSiS Tray	Registry (Machine Run)	
SiS KHooker	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\khooker.exe
CountrySelection	Registry (Machine Run)	pctptt.exe
PTSNOOP	Registry (Machine Run)	ptsnoop.exe
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program 
Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exeInstantAccess	Registry (Machine Run)	
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
RegisterDropHandler	Registry (Machine Run)	
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe 
powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrSchemeRegisterDropHandler	Registry (Machine Service)	
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe 
powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrSchemeSchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
============================

>> First, go to start and run *msconfig*. Click on the startup tab and remove the checks for everything but the following items

ScanRegistry
SystemTray (SysTray.exe)

>> do not check SisTray (this appears it should be a separate item from SystemTray)

Some applications and functions may not work or be readily available in this "clean boot" configuration, but we need to do it to test the extent to which your problems are related to excess drain on resources.

>> Second, go to Settings>Control Panel> Power Management and set all options to "never" (see attachment). We don't want the screen saver kicking in. If you have memory or resource problems, that can only aggravate it.

I still don't know the exact reason why AOL wanted you to update hyperterminal. While it can be used for connectivity troubleshooting, it requires a step by step talk through by someone who really knows what they are doing. It is not required for norma connectivity. If someone else with AOL knows different, please speak up.

>> see how your system performs in this "clean boot" mode and let us know. If you get any error messages, click on the "details" tab and note the modules and the error address listed in the first 2 or three lines.


----------



## netherton (May 7, 2002)

this is what aol asked me to perform on my comp. when i was told i needed to update my hyperterminal files.I did this over the phone with a tech chat member.

since then i have done a clean boot as rollin rog's thread suggested (see above) and have had no further error messages. 
Thanks....




For the problems you have been experiencing, we recommend that you try the steps listed below. It is advised that you print this email before you continue as there may be occasions when you will need to close AOL for troubleshooting and this will prevent you from reading the required steps. It is also advisable that you save a copy of this email in your PFC/Favourite Places for future reference in the event of a repeat occurrence of this problem. After completing each step you can connect to AOL to see if it has solved the problem. If the problem is still occurring proceed to the next step.

STEP 1: Checking physical connections.

- Please make sure that your phone line is plugged in to the back of the modem and to the wall socket securely. 
- Check for breaks in the phone cable itself. If any of the physical components are faulty this will make your connection to AOL unstable and likely to disconnect at any time.

Once you have completed this step you should launch AOL again and see if the problem is solved. If the problem persists please continue with the next step.

STEP 2: Restarting windows.

Windows 95/98/ME
- Go to Start --> Shutdown --> Restart

Windows 2000 Professional
- Go to Start --> Shutdown --> Select Restart from dropdown menu --> Click Ok

Windows XP
- Go to Start --> Turn Off Computer --> Shut Down

Once you have completed this step you should launch AOL again and see if the problem is solved. If the problem persists please continue with the next step.

STEP 3: The Hyperterminal Test

Reasons for using Hyperterminal
The reason why we use Hyperterminal to test a modem is because we are trying to distinguish whether the problem is with the AOL software, the modem/modem drivers* or the phone line. Once we remove AOL from the equation, if the modem does not work in Hyperterminal it can only mean that there is a problem with either the phone line or modem and/or driver installation and you will need to contact your Modem/PC vendor or phone company for further support. 

*Drivers
A driver is a program that controls a device. Every device, whether it be a printer, modem, disk drive, or keyboard, must have a driver program. Many drivers, such as the keyboard driver, come with the operating system. For other devices, you may need to load a new driver when you connect the device to your computer (normally supplied on a floppy disk with the device when purchased). In Windows, drivers often have a .DRV extension. A driver acts like a translator between the device and programs that use the device. Each device has its own set of specialised commands that only its driver knows. In contrast, most programs access devices by using generic commands. The driver, therefore, accepts generic commands from a program and then translates them into specialised commands for the device. From this you can possibly gather that it would be just as easy for these drivers to become corrupted/broken as it would for the AOL software, as both can be defined as programs than run on the PC. In fact when a connection device is not working it is almost always the drivers that have become damaged and not the physical modem itself.

Hyperterminal test using your connection device 

- Click on Start --> Run.
- Type hypertrm in the 'open' box and click on Ok. 

(Note: If it says File Not Found, try again to make sure you are not misspelling. If it still does not come up, Hyperterminal is not installed on the your PC. You will need to contact your PC vendor for assistance with installation as Hyperterminal is a third party application, therefore AOL can offer no support in the installation of it.) 

- A window called 'Connection description' will open.
- In the 'name' box on this screen type in the word test and click on ok.
- A window called 'Connect to' will now open.
- The Country Code box should be left as it is, do not change this regardless of the country chosen
- The Area Code should be left blank, delete anything that is currently in here.
- In the Phone number box enter the number 0800 279 7449.
- In the Connect Using box select your modem (normally selected by default if you only have one modem installed on your PC). If your modem is not selected, use the drop down menu to choose it. 
- Once all information has been entered correctly, click ok to continue to the next window which is called 'Connect'.
- There is no need to alter any information on this screen, simply click on Dial and Hyperterminal will then dial the number. 

The following results are possible from this test:

Result A
Once the dial button has been pressed you should hear the modem start to dial. If the modem begins to connect, that is you can the hear the modem making the screeching/beeping sounds it normally would when you are connecting without any problems, then you may cancel the dial at this stage as this means that the modem is capable of connection. 

If you receive this result you should launch AOL again and see if the problem is solved. If the problem persists please continue with the next step.

Result B
If nothing happens once the modem has dialled the number, or if you do not hear the normal connection sounds then this indicates that there is a problem with either the modem or the telephone line. If this happens, it is advised that you first check all physical connections (e.g. breaks in the phone cable between modem and phone jack in wall) and repeat this Hyperterminal test. If again you get this same result, please read the instructions listed below:

If you receive this result do not proceed to the next step in this email, it is advised that you contact your PC vendor for further assistance. If you are unsure of what to say, explain to your vendor that you were having connection difficulties and that your modem failed to connect using Hyperterminal. There is also a chance that the phone line is damaged so it is also advisable that you contact your phone company and get the phone line quality tested. 

STEP 4: Adding and Deleting Access Numbers

- Launch AOL.
- At the Sign on screen click the Setup button.
- On the next screen locate and click on the Expert Setup button. This will take you to an area that has two tabs, one is called Locations and the other is called Devices (modems, etc.). You will only be dealing with the Locations tab for this section of the troubleshooting.

Note: The next steps will involve deleting access numbers from the locations area. We would like to make it clear that it is only necessary to delete UK access numbers. Therefore if you have set up locations with access numbers for other countries, you may leave these alone (i.e. You do NOT have to delete any global access numbers which you want or may need in the future)

In the locations area you should see access numbers listed underneath locations. Normally a UK only member will have one location called Home with the UK access numbers listed underneath. As mentioned before other members may have access numbers for different countries listed underneath separate locations. If this is the case for you it is only necessary to delete the UK access numbers. If you have UK access numbers stored under multiple locations, you should delete all of these.

- To delete the UK access numbers, simply highlight the location name they are listed under by clicking on it and press the Delete key. This will delete the location and all it's access numbers. Repeat this process until there are no more UK access numbers listed in the locations area. 

- Once all UK access numbers have been deleted click the Close button (called Done on AOL 6.0). This should take you back to the sign on screen.

- To obtain new access numbers for your software click the Access Numbers button on your sign on screen.
- The next screen will ask you to choose a country to obtain access numbers from. Choose United Kingdom and click next.
- Once the list of UK access numbers is displayed choose the most appropriate for your region. Click next and then next again to return to the sign on screen.

STEP 5: Decrease Hardware Acceleration.

- If AOL is currently open close it completely by clicking the X at the top right hand side of your screen. 
- Right click on any blank space on the desktop and then select Properties from the drop down menu. 
- A window called 'Display properties' will open. Locate and left click on the Settings tab. 
- In the settings tab click on the Advanced button.

Windows 95/98/ME
- In the Advanced properties click on the Performance tab. In here you will see hardware acceleration. While holding the left button of the mouse down over the sliding bar, drag the hardware acceleration cursor one notch to the left.

Windows 2000/XP
- In the Advanced properties click on the Troubleshooting tab. In here you will see hardware acceleration. While holding the left button of the mouse down over the sliding bar, drag the hardware acceleration cursor one notch to the left.

Once you have completed this step you should launch AOL again and see if the problem is solved. If the problem persists please continue with the next step.

STEP 6: Remove Organise folder.

- From the Windows desktop double click on the My Computer icon. 
- When you see the contents of My Computer double click on the C:\ drive (or whatever drive you installed AOL onto) 
- When you see the contents of the C drive double click on the AOL folder. 

(Note for AOL 7 users: When you open the contents of the C:\ drive look for a folder called Program Files. The AOL 7.0 folder will be located here. Double click this.)

- When you see the contents of the AOL folder highlight a folder called Organise. 
- Right click on it and from the drop down menu that appears left click on the word Cut. 
- Close all the windows until you are back on the desktop. 
- Right click over any empty area of the desktop and from the drop down menu that appears left click on the word Paste. 
- There should now be a folder on the desktop called Organise.

Once you have completed this step you should launch AOL again and see if the problem is solved.

Please Note: If this step works, it indicates that the Organise folder (which contains emails, favourite places, etc.) is corrupt and can no longer be used. Therefore you will no longer be able to access any old emails, favourites, etc. which were contained within this folder. If you urgently need to access any emails from this corrupt folder please ring our Freephone Technical Support helpline on 0800 279 7444. However, we cannot guarantee that we will be able to help you retrieve the emails you require.

Launching AOL without this Organise folder will prompt the software to create a new Organise folder which is where all future emails, favourites, etc. will be stored. Please do not put the corrupt Organise folder back into the AOL folder as this will cause the problem to reoccur. If the problem persists please continue with the next step.

STEP 7: Removing and reinstalling the AOL program.

Backup AOL Files
(Note: If you have already followed the previous step you can skip this section and go straight to the Backup AOL Downloads section. If not, complete the previous step before proceeding.)

Backup AOL Downloads
- From the Windows desktop double click on the My Computer icon. 
- When you see the contents of My Computer double click on the C:\ drive (or whatever drive you installed AOL onto) 
- When you see the contents of the C drive double click on the AOL folder. 

(Note for AOL 7 users: When you open the contents of the C:\ drive look for a folder called Program Files. The AOL 7.0 folder will be located here. Double click this.)

- When you see the contents of the AOL folder highlight a folder called Download. 
- Right click on it and from the drop down menu that appears left click on the word Copy. 
- Close all the windows until you are back on the desktop. 
- Right click over any empty area of the desktop and from the drop down menu that appears left click on the word Paste. 
- There should now be a folder on the desktop called Download.

Uninstalling AOL

Windows 95/98/ME
- Click on Start --> Settings --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs.
- From the Add/Remove program screen highlight AOL UK and click the Add/Remove button. 

Windows 2000
- Click on Start --> Settings --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs
- From the Add/Remove program screen highlight AOL UK and click the Change/Remove button. 

Windows XP
- Click on Start --> Control Panel --> Add/Remove Programs.
- From the Add/Remove program screen highlight AOL UK and click the Change/Remove button. 

- It will then search for installed versions of AOL and list any it finds. 
- Simply click on any versions you wish to delete until they are all highlighted. Then click Next and Next again. 
- When it has finished uninstalling AOL click on Finish, it will then ask you to restart the computer. 
- Click OK to restart the computer. 

AOL will now be fully removed from the computer.

Reinstalling AOL
- Place the AOL CD in the CD tray. 
- Select Current Member and follow the on screen steps for installing the AOL program. 
- When it has finished installing AOL it will prompt you to restart the computer. Click Yes.

Restoring BackUp Files
- Sign on to AOL once before restoring backup files
- Close AOL completely by clicking the X at the top right hand side of your screen.
- On the desktop you should have the Organise folder that you saved. 
- Highlight this folder, right click on it and left click on the word Copy. 
- Now double click on the My Computer icon then double click on the C:\ drive (or whatever drive you installed AOL onto).
- In the C drive double click on the AOL folder.

(Note for AOL 7 users: When you open the contents of the C:\ drive look for a folder called Program Files. The AOL 7.0 folder will be located here.)

- Click on Edit at the top of the screen and then Paste.
- When the message 'This folder already contains a folder called....' appears click Yes to replace the file.

Repeat steps for Restoring BackUp files but this time use the Download folder instead of the organise folder.

Once you have completed this step you should launch AOL again and see if the problem is solved.

If not, go to the Help menu (at the top of the screen) and choose AOL Help.

If you have difficulty following any of the above steps please go to Keyword Tech Chat. From here a Technical Support agent will guide you through the necessary steps and answer any questions you may have during the process. 

If the above steps do not solve the problem please call our Freephone Technical Support helpline on 0800 279 7444.


Please do NOT reply to this email.



However, we would appreciate it if you would take a few moments to rate this email by visiting AOL Keyword: Supermail Feedback. Thank You.

Kind Regards, 
AOL UK Tech Support.

Keep up with what's new and what's cool on AOL through AOL Keyword: New. Here you can subscribe to a free weekly "What's New" e-mail with details of exclusive competitions, special events, time saving tips on AOL and much more. Try it now! AOL Keyword: New.

Got an AOL problem? Why not visit AOL Keyword: Help. It's available whenever you need it - and at no extra cost! It contains lots of advice on troubleshooting web-browsing problems, using Email and checking your bill. You can even chat to AOL Staff online in our Tech and Billing chat rooms.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Good timing  as I just came online.

Well, I see what they were trying to do, but evidently as you have had no further errors we can conclude that the problems you were experiencing were due to startup software conflicts -- not the modem installation or AOL itself. It would be nice if they could start their troubleshooting help with the more likely causes of errors before leading folks into a very geeky thicket that even I would hesitate to venture in (hyperterminal).

Anyway, I suspect that the troublesome files were Imesh:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXEiMesh Startup Group "C:\Program 
Files\iMesh\Client\iMeshClient.exe" -s

I would leave that permanently UNchecked in msconfig or even uninstall it from Add/Remove programs.

==========

>> If you are using MSMessenger, you can try re-enabling that to see if any problems return

>> The two LoadPowerProfile entries can be rechecked

>> I would leave the Office Startup entry Unchecked, this is probably just an unneeded resource hog.

>> Probably best to leave Microsoft Works Calendar unchecked as well, thoug it's not really likely to be a problem other than using resources

>> LoadQM should be left Un checked

>> Mstask.exe should be left Un checked unless you want to use TaskScheduler

>> Reboot Startup Group -- if you like and use it, try rechecking it

>> RealPlayer stuff, you really don't need there, but should be disabled through RealPlayers > Preferences> StartAgent option (disable)

>> Ptsnoop can be left Unchecked, its an optional modem related file

>> RegisterDropHandler is scanner/imaging software, probably best to recheck it according to the link below.

I haven't covered everything, and I think you will want to review this link for information on any questions you have concerning startup files:

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

If errors start returning after re-checking items -- you know what to do, just backtrack and uncheck things.

msconfig is an excellent utility for managing your startups. Any action you take can be undone without permanently affecting any installed program.

Here's a good link to give you more confidence in using it:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

If you have any more problems or questions, just holler.


----------

